# The Motorhome & US RV Show, Malvern



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

The Motorhome & US RV Show at Malvern, Worcs is being held April 7th to 9th.
I believe camping prices will be £25 arriving on the Thursday, or £20 arriving on the Friday with a £2 discount for MHF suscribers and members.
I will confirm this with all the details, and hopefully an online booking form.

www.stoneleisure.com/Malvern.htm

Please can I have your comments re interest before I put this as an entry in the rally section below.

Many thanks

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sharon, we will be there. Went last year, free wifi hope it hasn't changed :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon have you negociated a discount with Stone Leisure then? I was under the impression that Jean was dealing with this at the moment and as yet no details have been finalised, forgive me if i'm wrong.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Sharon have you negociated a discount with Stone Leisure then? I was under the impression that Jean was dealing with this at the moment and as yet no details have been finalised, forgive me if i'm wrong.


Hi Jac

Yes, it is all in hand now, and I have spoken with Hymmi. 
If she is going to enter Malvern on the rally page then that is fine, and we will volunteer to marshall.

Sharon


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Stoneleisure Rallies - Malvern, Stratford, Shepton*

Hello everyone

Could someone please confirm if Stoneleisure are giving a discount to MHF for the above rallies - Malvern, April; Stratford, June and Shepton, September??? I don't want to book now and find I should have claimed a discount. I can't find a thread to give an answer - sorry! 

I have already booked for Newbury, Hymmi - be great to meet up again. 

Sundial


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean,

Yes Stone Leisure are giving us £2 discount at every show,they are going to put a box for MHF's members to click onto on their website,for now please mention the discount if you book by phone.

Will be lovely to see you again too


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Seems like we (me and RockieRV) have been banished from the rally....
Did we say or do something?????
Never mind eh?

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Do you and Sharon not comunicate then ? 

Sharon pmd me saying that you couldnt do the rally marshaling and that she wasnt sure that you could make the show, so I said that I would delete you from the rally but if you decided you were going you could add yourselves back in. Hope this clears up why you were deleted.

Jac


----------

